
Nintendo aims at young gamers with new handheld console - polskibus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/23871340
======
Avshalom
Wait... how is this not just a different form factor of the DS? Is there a
better article for this?

~~~
etler
The difference between the DS and 3DS isn't just the 3D display. The 3DS also
has faster hardware, and wider top screen, and plenty of other new hardware
aspects that the DS didn't have. So what this is is a different form factor
for the 3DS, that doesn't have 3D, and is thus cheaper.

It's designed for children under the age of 7, as the hinge design on the
normal consoles is too delicate for young children. It's for durability to
withstand the non cautious nature of kids.

------
hnncl
It really does not look like the most ergonomic device Nintendo have created.

~~~
joezydeco
I've heard from a number of friends that are saying that the thumbstick and
buttons appear to be in a more natural position in the 2DS than they are in
the 3DS. I'm thinking it's going to vary for everyone.

